# Tiger Snake Chasing a Frog



## Vikingtimbo (Mar 5, 2014)

Finding and filming Tiger Snakes around Melbourne is "my thing" and I've seen and filmed them catching frogs countless times. Normally the strike happens under leaf litter or a fallen branch and there isn't really much to see. But occasionally the frog makes a break for it and tries to jump to safety; and if the snake realises what's happened quickly enough, well, that's when things get really exciting:

Tiger Snake Chasing a Frog - YouTube


----------



## Stuart (Mar 5, 2014)

Well done, thats some neat footage.


----------



## Ramy (Mar 5, 2014)

You got my hopes up. When I read that, I thought it said "Tiger Chasing a Frog". That would be the best cat video ever.


----------



## Umbral (Mar 5, 2014)

Nice clip, how far away from it were you? It doesn't seem to notice you at all. I wonder how many frogs a tiger eats a week, I know they eat other things as well but it almost doesn't seem worth the effort for a meal that size.


----------



## stimsoni09 (Mar 5, 2014)

That's nice footage
completely different looking tiger to what is in the southwest here they are normally jet black with yellow underbelly


----------



## Vikingtimbo (Mar 5, 2014)

Umbral said:


> Nice clip, how far away from it were you? It doesn't seem to notice you at all. I wonder how many frogs a tiger eats a week, I know they eat other things as well but it almost doesn't seem worth the effort for a meal that size.



I was only a few feet away but as long as you stand still they pay no attention. Actually my previous You Tube video shows one hunting between my feet!

Tiger Snake Hunting Between my Feet - YouTube

It's really hard to know how often they catch prey because it's often done in thick vegetation. But it's a pretty common thing to see in summer and I often see snakes successfully catching several frogs over a period of an hour or so.


----------



## glennh (Mar 5, 2014)

excellent vid, many thanks


----------



## Trimeresurus (Mar 5, 2014)

Amazing. Certainly makes my mine look 'out of touch'


----------

